# Moderators



## David Pence (Jul 7, 2013)

As you may know, for that past two years I've needed to deal with health issues at home, so I have not been able to pay as much attention I would like to The Tolkien Forum.

Thankfully, I've had the help of a corps of moderators that have kept TTF up and running. Recently though, several people have e-mailed me stating that I may need to address the need for new moderators.

This thread is to examine that need, and to nominate, if necessary, members that would like to help keep TTF alive.

So, what I would like to do, is ask members to send me a private message, telling me who you feel would make a good TTF moderator. Once I compile a list, we can put the names to a vote, then go from there.


----------



## Uminya (Jul 8, 2013)

Suggestion submitted!


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Jul 10, 2013)

This thread surprised me, as I had no idea that TTF needed new moderators. But I'll submit my suggestion.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 14, 2013)

How many mods does the site have right now? I know of only one I think. Sorry I haven't been here in a while, was on vacation in Myrtle for a few weeks.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 27, 2013)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> How many mods does the site have right now? I know of only one I think. Sorry I haven't been here in a while, was on vacation in Myrtle for a few weeks.




Mods have more to do than just check up on people who are posting things that should not be posted. Correct me if I'm wrong, David, but don't mods help with archiving as well?

Submitting vote now.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 10, 2013)

Despite all evidence to the contrary, I've been checking on TTF as long as I've been a Mod (and it's been awhile). True to my Dragonish nature, I've been lurking mostly, but now I'll be able to be a more visible presence for the foreseeable future. RL has been absolutely insane over the past eight years and I've had some health issues, but those seem to have righted themselves for the most part.

I can only thank dapence for not having stripped me of my Mod powers long ago and will strive to uphold his trust.


----------

